# Amber Sands



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to Amber Sands, my first attempt at a pbp game.  I hope the four of you will enjoy the story (or stories) we collectively tell here.

Due to circumstances beyond my control, the kick-off has been delayed a day.  I hope to have the first "official" post up on Wednesday.  In the meantime, if you don't have an ENWorld user id, please create one as it will be necessary to play the game.  Registering is free.  And please take the time to explore the different forums and threads here on ENWorld.  In my experience, this is the most open, friendly, and helpful site on the net.  There are thousands of people here who can answer any question regarding nearly any game system, as well as threads to just hang out and relax in (the Hiveminds are always big, goofy fun).

So, again, welcome to Amber Sands.  Let's have some fun.


----------



## Snowelf (Aug 2, 2005)

And here we are!  here is my character, Kija, who still needs some work and a background, but the idea is there.
Hi everyone!

http://www.3eprofiler.net/3ep/view.php?id=30347


----------



## DJMG (Aug 2, 2005)

Sorry, Monday was a holiday here in Canadaland so I'm a little behind. I should have something vague up here today.

FYI I'm off to Washington next week to give a talk. I should be able to get online once a day next week, but could very well be MIA on both weekends while I drive.

EDIT 

Ughh, was thinking of playing a priest, as I've never seen that class before and it sounds cool, however the 'house rules' really seem to drain the fun out of the class, unless I'm missing something.  It seems to me the priests 'strength' is he can cast any cleric spell as the need arises, without having to prepare SPECIFIC spells for the day, with the drawback being less spells than a cleric.  However, if he needs to have a prayerbook, which I presume contains a subset of available cleric spells, then the advantage the priest has being able to tap into ANY spell is lost.

Or am I missing something?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 2, 2005)

DJMG said:
			
		

> Sorry, Monday was a holiday here in Canadaland so I'm a little behind. I should have something vague up here today.
> 
> FYI I'm off to Washington next week to give a talk. I should be able to get online once a day next week, but could very well be MIA on both weekends while I drive.
> 
> ...




If I understand you correctly (and I probably don't because I'm up to my armpits at work), a prayerbook functions exactly like a spellbook; it contains the "prayers known" by the priest or cleric.  It's a personal quirk...I've never liked how a cleric can just cast any level appropriate spell in the book.  When you begin to add in other supplements, the amount of spells becomes oustandingly huge.  I dunno...it's something I'd like to give a try.  The number of spells in a prayerbook would be determined using the same guidelines as a wizard's spellbook, with a bonus number of spells equal to the class' relevant spell casting ability.  But let me take a look at the class again and I'll holler back at ya.


----------



## DJMG (Aug 2, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> If I understand you correctly (and I probably don't because I'm up to my armpits at work), a prayerbook functions exactly like a spellbook; it contains the "prayers known" by the priest or cleric. It's a personal quirk...I've never liked how a cleric can just cast any level appropriate spell in the book. When you begin to add in other supplements, the amount of spells becomes oustandingly huge. I dunno...it's something I'd like to give a try. The number of spells in a prayerbook would be determined using the same guidelines as a wizard's spellbook, with a bonus number of spells equal to the class' relevant spell casting ability. But let me take a look at the class again and I'll holler back at ya.




I _might_ be able to live with that - that works out to all level 0 and 6 level 1 spells (assuming CHA 16) in prayer book.  As a priest I would be able to cast ANY of the 6 level 1 spells as often as I wanted upto my daily limit, without having say which spells I was 'praying for' for the day.

I still think it's a large handycap to the class, but I'm willing to give it a go!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 2, 2005)

DJMG said:
			
		

> I _might_ be able to live with that - that works out to all level 0 and 6 level 1 spells (assuming CHA 16) in prayer book.  As a priest I would be able to cast ANY of the 6 level 1 spells as often as I wanted upto my daily limit, without having say which spells I was 'praying for' for the day.
> 
> I still think it's a large handycap to the class, but I'm willing to give it a go!




Ehh...let's just scrap it and play it as written.  I became utterly disgusted with work a little while ago and stomped out ranting to take a break.  I'm probably not going to have a lot of time to worry about a houserule at the moment, so let's just play as is.

One thing, though, is I don't use deities.  You just choose your domains, and that is your "path".  Various sects preach certain domains as the pathway to enlightenment, salvation, or just good dental hygiene (sarcasm..heh), so once you've picked your domains, we'll come up with a name for the path you've chosen.

Hopefully I'll have something ready to go tomorrow.  Work and real life...ugh.


----------



## DJMG (Aug 2, 2005)

Sure. and in return I'll limit myself to PHB Cleric Spells because I don't have any other books


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 2, 2005)

DJMG said:
			
		

> Sure. and in return I'll limit myself to PHB Cleric Spells because I don't have any other books




Heh..it's a deal.  

I hope I can pull this thing off!


----------



## DJMG (Aug 2, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Heh..it's a deal.
> 
> I hope I can pull this thing off!




Don't worry, I won't be too large a pain once we get going.  I only have 4 hp, how hard could it be to kill me off?  

http://www.3eprofiler.net/3ep/view.php?id=30462  needs eq and a story

I took the Ransoori language assuming it's not common (I might convert some of them!) and I took Knowledge Philosophy in place of Religion.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 2, 2005)

DJMG said:
			
		

> Don't worry, I won't be too large a pain once we get going.  I only have 4 hp, how hard could it be to kill me off?
> 
> http://www.3eprofiler.net/3ep/view.php?id=30462  needs eq and a story
> 
> I took the Ransoori language assuming it's not common (I might convert some of them!) and I took Knowledge Philosophy in place of Religion.




Looks good.  With his name being what it is, I assume he's not a native of the region.  Perhaps a missionary of some sort?  Ransoori is not common at all, as they've only recently reopened contact with the outside world.


----------



## DJMG (Aug 2, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Looks good. With his name being what it is, I assume he's not a native of the region. Perhaps a missionary of some sort? Ransoori is not common at all, as they've only recently reopened contact with the outside world.




I meant 'common' in the sense of do they speak 'common' or their own language - if it is their own language, then I'll take it.  Working as a missionary to try and bring reason to the Ransoori and get them to give up their 'evil' ways works for me.


----------



## Snowelf (Aug 2, 2005)

I took Ransoori, too, for the very same reasons. And knowing SOMEONE'S love of the undead, I am *not* about to object to having a priest along.  
I am going to work on finishing Kija tonight so she will be ready for tomorrow.
--Cal, do you have a starting off idea for us, or do you want us to tell you where we are?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 2, 2005)

DJMG said:
			
		

> I meant 'common' in the sense of do they speak 'common' or their own language - if it is their own language, then I'll take it.  Working as a missionary to try and bring reason to the Ransoori and get them to give up their 'evil' ways works for me.




The "common language" is Farzsyi, so just putting "common" on the line will work fine!

To Snowelf, I'll think about the initial set up for ya'll tonight.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 3, 2005)

Ok...Wukei won't be able to join us, and I'm waiting for our third person to check in with her character.  As soon as she does, we're off to the races.  I've got the "meeting" set up in my pointy little head, too.  So once we hear from the last member of our crew, we'll go.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 3, 2005)

Obekaybe...let's start!  

After a somewhat uneventful journey down the coast and across the Straits of Opaz, the boat bearing Father Grimwald makes port in the city of Hafar, a bustling town where northern lands meet the southern in a noisy, colorful riot of traders, travelers, and the curious. 

Disembarking, Father Grimwald is met by a middle-aged man and a young woman.  Both are dressed in the loose-fitting clothes common to the warmer climes of the region, and as you step off the gangplank, the man steps forward and greets you with a short bow, his hands held together at the palms and pointing downward.

"Father Grimwald, I presume?  It is an honor you grace us.  I am Shivethi, and this is Kija.  We are here to escort you to our embassy." Gesturing, he indicates he's ready to get going.  "Your baggage will be brought to the embassy, so no need to worry about that.  I trust you had a good voyage?"


----------



## Snowelf (Aug 3, 2005)

Kija nods polietly at her introduction.  Before you stands a slender, poised human woman wearing a colorful pastel silken wrap across her shoulders.  The wrap hangs off to one side, so that her shoulder and part of her sunbronzed shoulders is exposed.  One her wrists are chunky bracelets made of different types of unmatched colorful stones.  Her rose-colored pants are capri length and show her thin ankles and feet which are wrapped in simple sandals. Her hands are filled with rings of all styles, gems, stones, and medalions. Her eyes are dark and doe like and her hair is braided in a straight row down her back though stray bits of her leftover curls are swept up in the soft breeze.

*"Welcome to our lands, Father,"*  Kija says.  *"We are very pleased you have come."*


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 3, 2005)

Shivethi smiles and softly pats Kija's shoulder.  "Kija isn't Ransoori, but a native of this fair city.  She is my personal assistant and liasion with the mayor.  She is invaluable to me, and somewhere in her ancestry we believe she has one of my people.  She is quite gifted."


----------



## DJMG (Aug 3, 2005)

Father Grimwald

Father Grimwald walks stiffly down the gangplank. While it's apparent he is no stranger to travel, clearly age is beginning to creep up on him. He quick shakes off the fatigue that the cramped voyage brought and returns Shivethi’s greeting (OOC Assuming it’s appropriate for him to return it – further assuming he knows whether it is or not!)

The Father appears to be a middle aged man who would not stand out in a crowd. Being charitable his height and build could only be described as average with his graying brown hair cut short. His blue eyes give glimpses however that there is more to this man than humble traveler. He is dressed in the simple garb of a traveler, with a cloak to protect him from the spray. He is carrying a backpack slung over one shoulder and a crossbow over the other.

All thoughts that Father Grimwald is average are dispelled when he speaks. His voice is a smooth baritone that almost drips of honey. You had heard he could charm the bees from the hive and now you begin to understand why.

“I am pleased to finally meet you both. The voyage was pleasant, if dull. Sometimes I guess dull is better than the alternative. My line of work does not afford me the luxury of baggage, so I have everything I need with me”. With that he shifts the weight of the backpack a little higher on his shoulder and adds “I’m all set – lead on!”

Before leaving Grimwald makes a point of thanking the Captain of the vessel for his safe transportation and shares a moment or two of good natured ribbing with any members of the crew who are milling about.


----------



## Snowelf (Aug 3, 2005)

*Kija*

*"You must be famished from the long voyage, Father.  I assure you that your needs will be met as soon as we reach the embassy."*  Kija says very seriously.  *"May I inquire about your homelands?  I have never traveled outside of our region, and in fact, I have traveled very little of that."*


----------



## DJMG (Aug 3, 2005)

Grimwald

"*While the crew treated me well and the ship's cook was one of the finest I've encountered, there's still only so much you can do with the food that will keep long enough onboard ship*" agrees Father Grimwald.  "*I would be delighted to try some of the local delecacies when we arrive!*"

During the journey, Grimwald will attempt to regale Kija and Shivethi with stories based on his travels and stories of his homelands. 

((OOC Perform: Public Speaking +5 ))

((as I don't even know where my homelands are, I'm not sure how to roleplay this request without just making stuff up.  If making stuff up is fine, then make stuff up I will  ))


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 3, 2005)

DJMG said:
			
		

> ((as I don't even know where my homelands are, I'm not sure how to roleplay this request without just making stuff up.  If making stuff up is fine, then make stuff up I will  ))




I sent you an email with a little bit of info.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 3, 2005)

Father Grimwald is an engaging storyteller, and can make even the most mundane event aboard ship sound wonderful.  While walking through the streets, you actually garner litle attention.  Being a port city, Hafar sees people from many lands.  A few people do stop and give a second glance at Shivethi's completely black eyes, and a few even make the sign against evil or quickly go another direction, but for the most part it's just another busy day in the city.

After walking about a half hour through the crowded bazaars and streets, you come to a low, adobe wall with an wrought iron gate set in it.  Through the gate you can see several buildings, all with pale stucco walls and roofs covered in light blue tiles.  The grounds are well kept and several palms give shade in the gardens.  A few people can be seen moving about.  The guard, a tall Ransoori man of about twenty-five, bows to you in the same manner Shivethi demonstrated earlier, then opens the gate for the three of you to enter.


----------



## DJMG (Aug 4, 2005)

Father Grimwald bows and idicates with a sweeping gesture that Kija should enter first, followed by Shivethi.  Grimwald will enter last.


----------



## Snowelf (Aug 4, 2005)

*Kija*

*"Thank you, Father. I must say, I find your tales of youe homeland quite interesting. You certainly have a talent for storytelling."* Kija remarks. She goes suddenly quiet as they head up the walk and into the embassy.  The palm tree shadows sweep across her as she steps lightly against the walk creating as little sound and disturbance as possible.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 4, 2005)

As you make your way up the neatly swept flagstone path, another man, also a Ransoori, walks quickly up to Shivethi.  After bowing to Father Grimwald, he looks at Shivethi and slightly inclines his head, his jet-black eyes appearing to gaze at something far away.  Shivethi nods, then turns to the two of you.  *"Please pardon me.  There is something of some urgency I must attend to.  Kija will show you where you'll be staying.  It's small, but comfortable and private.  You are welcome to take your meals there, and we will serve them there if you wish.  But tonight, at least, would you honor us with your presence in the main hall?"* Bowing quickly, he smiles and follows the messenger.


----------



## Snowelf (Aug 4, 2005)

Kija leads Father Grimwald through the hall of the Embassy. They pass by huge potted palm trees and many sets of arched doorways, none differing from the others until they reach an intersection. Kija leads him to the right and then stops at the entrance to a elaborate set of decorated double doors. Carvings of flowers and intricate design have been delicately drawn into the sturdy dark wood. She pushes one of the doors open and inside is a large meeting hall with a long simple table and chairs surrounding it. 

*"This is where we will meet tonight. Now I will show you to your quarters."*

She leads you through the hall and then out of the main building through a covered walkway and into a smaller side building. Once you enter, it seems to be divided into four simple sections with four different doors leading off the straight hallway. 

Straight ahead, there is a door directly across from you, another entrance that leads back outside. The hallway has sets of inset sections where colorfull glass lanterns are lit at night.

*"The first door is yours. No one else is staying in this building at the moment. I will send a girl in to wash your feet and serve your meal. Is there anything else I can get you?" *


----------



## DJMG (Aug 4, 2005)

Father Grimwald


Grimwald tries to take everything in at once. _This is all so different from home. What HAVE I gotten myself into? _he wonders. The excitment of realizing he is seeing things so many in his land have only heard about tempers any home-sickness he feels.

Grimwald gets a hold of himself and continues to try and absorb as much information as possible. He tries to be non-chalant about it all, but he can't help but stop and gasp each time he sees something outside of his experiences. He stops for some time to admire the carving on the doors. "*This is such fine craftsmanship*" he exclaims.

When he is shown to his room

"*Thank you Kija, this room is lovely and will do very well! I would love an chance to wash a bit of the dirt off my feet before dinner. I'm sure a light snack wouldn't hurt my appetite any! If such a thing is handy I would love a chance to read a book or two on your country's recent history.*"

When left alone

Grimwald pulls some paper and a quill from his backback and begins to write a quick note to his superiors to let them know he's arrived safe and sound and things are off to a promising start. He folds the letter and applies his seal. When next he sees someone he will ask them to bring the message to the docks so the letter can be returned on the ship that brought him
OOC I'm about to start my 'unplugged' existence for two or three days. I'll try to get on but I can't make any promises. Try not to kill me unless I really deserve it!


----------



## Snowelf (Aug 5, 2005)

*Kija*

*"Certainly.  I shall return in a little while with some choices from the Embassy's collection.  We have several scribes that I can schedule a time for you to meet with as well."*  She says bowing to the preist before she leaves. 

OOC:  I think you're safe--at least for awhile....


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 5, 2005)

Snowelf said:
			
		

> *Kija*
> 
> OOC:  I think you're safe--at least for awhile....




FOOLS!  You're all dead! Muaahaahaaahaaaaha!!!!

Seriously DJ, don't worry about posting if you're on the road.  If ya can, great! But don't knock yourself out trying.  Weekends see my postings slow down, as well, as I have all this domestic dad stuff to do.


----------



## DJMG (Aug 5, 2005)

Snowelf said:
			
		

> OOC: I think you're safe--at least for awhile....




OOC:  Detect undead at will!  Just in case!   

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/detectUndead.htm


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 5, 2005)

Not long after Kija leaves, there is a soft knock on Father Grimwald's door, and a young girl's voice, in thickly accented Farzsyi, softly calls, "Father Grimwald, my name is Sumutra.  I have brought you refreshment and the books you requested.  May I enter?"

OOC: There are no undead..... yet.


----------



## DJMG (Aug 8, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Not long after Kija leaves, there is a soft knock on Father Grimwald's door, and a young girl's voice, in thickly accented Farzsyi, softly calls, "Father Grimwald, my name is Sumutra. I have brought you refreshment and the books you requested. May I enter?"
> 
> OOC: There are no undead..... yet.




OOC Yeah, because you know I'm checking!  Sorry to be so out of it this week, but I AM in Washington, which I'm guessing is your Capital based on the size of the buildings and how many flags there are!  ;-)

 Father Grimwald says "Please enter, I'm looking forward to sampling your local foods"   As an afterthought he adds "Might I say your Farzsyi is excellent!"

When she has left, Grimwald mutters to himself "Call me paranoid but I've not stayed alive this long by taking chances".  With that he calls upon his inner reserve of strength to ensure that the food given him is safe for eating.

OOC Detect Poison, lvl 0

If it's safe to eat, Grimwald will take a small sampling of various morsels so not as to spoil his supper and then pick a book at random and give it a read. 

OOC Still hit and miss all week while I try and figure out why American money is all one colour and try VERY hard not to pay for ice cream with a $50 bill (again)


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 8, 2005)

_OOC: Nothing is poisoned.  And depending on where you go, ice cream will cost about that much.  Especially if it has "gourmet" attached to any part of the name.  If you will excuse me, I will now smugly revel that here in the US we don't have to color code our money to know which bill denotes which amount.    And don't worry about posting.  Just post when you can.  Enjoy your visit!
_

The food Sumutra has brought consists mostly of candied fruits and a sweet, chewy bread, as well as a small carafe of water, flavored lightly with some tart, but not unpleasant fruit.  A small bowl of salted walnuts and almonds round out the fare.  Just as you are picking up one of the two books she brought, there is a knock on the door and Sumutra enters again, carrying a large porcelain bowl and a small towel.

*"Please forgive me, Father.  I am remiss in my duties.  It is our custom to wash the feet of a guest upon entering a home for the first time.  Please be seated, and I will remove your shoes while you relax." * She glances at your eyes only for a moment, hers bottomless black pools, before setting the bowl on the floor next to you and kneeling.

*"May I be so bold as to ask why you are called 'Father'?  Do you have many children?"*


----------



## DJMG (Aug 15, 2005)

With a sigh Grimwald settles back into the chair and allows Sumutra to wash the dust from his feet.

"*There are two answers to your question, Sumutra.  The first answer is easy:  I am called Father because I help look after the spiritual needs of a great number of people.  I attempt to provide them with guidance and try to help them make the most of their lives, much like a real father does with his children.  Therefore, I am called 'Father' as an honorific by the 'children' I help guide.  The second answer is a little more difficult... I once had a family but they were taken from me....*"  

Father Grimawald's voice trails off and he looks out the window off into the distance.


----------



## Snowelf (Aug 15, 2005)

*Kija*

Kija is about to knock on the door when she hears the tail end of Father Grimwald's speech.  She freezes on the spot, looks at the books in her arms, and then turns and heads back out of the guesthouse quarters as quietly as she can.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 15, 2005)

Sumutra falls silent, finishing her task.  Towelling off your feet, she wordlessly gathers her things and moves to the door.  Just as she steps out, she says, [/B]"If you need anything, please ring that small bell on the table and I will come."


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 17, 2005)

_*OOC: Sorry no post until now.  It's been a hectic day.*_

Several hours pass, and no matter how hard you try, the afternoon heat finally gets the best of you and you doze off, having read and re-read the same page a half dozen times.  You sleep dreamlessly, and awake to the sound of soft knocking at your door.  Sumutra calls, *"Father Grimwald, dinner is ready and I am here to take you to the banquet hall."*

Moments later, Sumutra opens the great, ornate doors to the banquet hall that Kija showed you earlier.  Inside, Shivethi, two other Ransoori men, and a young woman you've not met sit at the table, which is heavily laden with many wonderful smelling dishes.  Shivethi stands, extending a hand in greeting. * "Father Grimwald!  Please, come in and join us.  I trust you have rested after your journey?" * 

Sumutra pulls your chair out for you, and once you are seated, retreats back to a small alcove near the main doors.  Shivethi, still standing, says, *"Please, allow me to introduce you to some friends."*  Pointing to the man nearest you, Shivethi says,* "This is Qasood, First Minister of Trade." *Qasood stands, and bows in the Ransoori manner. *"And this, "* he indicates the other man,* "Is Pajanti, my Captain of the Guard here at the enclave." *Pajanti stands and bows, then sits again.

Finally, he turns to look at the young human woman.  *"This is Aya, first mate on the Crimson Wind, the ship we use to ferry cargo and passengers between here and our homeland.  We felt it best to include someone from Farszya in the crew as a gesture of good will."* He smiles, *"But do not try to extract that secret from her.  She has sworn an oath to keep that a secret for now. And now, let's eat!  Father Grimwald, as is the custom of our people, as the guest in our house, you must select the first dish to be sampled.  Maybe we'll get lucky and you'll choose dessert first!"* Shivethi and the others laugh as he sits down in his chair.


----------



## MysticChick (Aug 17, 2005)

Aya nods and raises her glass in a silent salute.  Her dark brown eyes dance mischeviously at Shivethi's comments.


----------



## DJMG (Aug 17, 2005)

*Father Grimwald*

Grimwald accepts the introductions and returns everyone's greeting with a sincere smile and kind word.

*Have no fear Shivethi - I would not dream of trying to extract that secret or any secret from you nor Aya. I understand all too well why you'd wish to stay hidden from the less desirable elements of our society.*

(OOC Diplomacy +9 - though he IS being sincere)

*So it is up to me to get things started? Then I shall hold up the feast no longer!*

With that Grimwald will pick something that looks the most likely to be dessert 


[edit spell-check is your friend!]


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 17, 2005)

You pick up a small wedge of a sticky, flaky pastry.  When you bite into it, the taste of honey and almonds almost overwhelms you.  Shivethi claps his hands and laughs, *"Baklava!  Good choice!"*  He then reaches for his own plate of the treat, and the others follow suit.


----------



## DJMG (Aug 17, 2005)

*Father Grimwald*


*This is truly wonderful!* exclaims Father Grimwald after he finishes savouring the baklava!  *I fear greatly for my waistline if all your food is as good as this* he adds with a chuckle.
*Tell me Pajanti, unless it too is a secret, is there much call for your men's service here at the enclave?*


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 18, 2005)

Pajanti takes a sip of his wine, then speaks.  *"At first, yes.  The memories of people can be very long, and the memories of evil persist even longer.  Our ancestors were cruel tyrants and dictators who subjugated much of this land and those further north.  After they were overthrown and the nations rebuilt themselves, the tales of their evil grew to mythic proportions--" *he glances at Aya, then continues, *"but not without basis in fact, I'm sure."*

*"At any rate, we are more accepted now, at least here in Farszya.  It was a slow process, but eventually the citizens of this great city and then the nation itself came to accept that we are in fact not an advance scouting party for new conquest, but honestly seeking to reopen trade and communications between our nations.  Today, fifteen years later, my position is largely ceremonial, though I do command a small garrison of specially trained warriors.  Occasionally someone still tries to scale the enclave wall and attempt to do us harm, but they are quickly caught and turned over to the city authorities."*


----------



## MysticChick (Aug 18, 2005)

Aya helps herself to the baklava.  "I think you will find the Amber Kindgoms a most delightful place, Father.  Perhaps you will permit me to accompany you around the city...when you are rested, of course."


----------



## DJMG (Aug 18, 2005)

*Father Grimwald*


"*I must say I've enjoyed what I've experienced so far!  I would love a guided tour of the city at your convinience.  I've been doing nothing EXCEPT resting since I boarded the boat that brought me here.*"  With a wink he adds "*Besides, I'm not THAT old you know*"


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 18, 2005)

Father Grimwald's remark makes everyone at the table laugh.  Shivethi, sliding several chunks of meat and vegetables from a skewer onto a plate of spicy smelling rice, says, *"We meant no disrespect, Father.  Be assured that in the coming days, we have much planned for you.  Later tonight, a demonstration of some of our traditional music and dance, a tour of the city with your able guide Aya, even a 'history lesson' or two of our people following the fall of the empire. Perhaps a hunt on the veldt, if you are a sportsman?"*


----------



## MysticChick (Aug 19, 2005)

Aya dips her spoon into a thin, yellow soup that seems to be made of some rather large eggs.  *"Oh, indeed, Father.  I hear that the deer are thick this year, as are the pheasants.  Alas, the closer one gets to the bottom lands, the merrows get quite thick as well.  And you must go quite far to the north if you desire to hunt Shih-tzu."*


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 19, 2005)

MysticChick said:
			
		

> Aya dips her spoon into a thin, yellow soup that seems to be made of some rather large eggs.  *"Oh, indeed, Father.  I hear that the deer are thick this year, as are the pheasants.  Alas, the closer one gets to the bottom lands, the merrows get quite thick as well.  And you must go quite far to the north if you desire to hunt Shih-tzu."*




OOC: Gack...you hadda do it, din't ya?  I just spit soda out of my nose.  I guess we should explain to DJ and Snowelf that in our old campaign (when MC lived near me and was part of the GREATEST GAMING GROUP E.V.A.R) we decided the word "shih-tzu" was Elvish for mastodon... just a little in-joke I figured you should be aware of.

Ahh...memories.


----------



## MysticChick (Aug 19, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> OOC: Gack...you hadda do it, din't ya?  I just spit soda out of my nose.  I guess we should explain to DJ and Snowelf that in our old campaign (when MC lived near me and was part of the GREATEST GAMING GROUP E.V.A.R) we decided the word "shih-tzu" was Elvish for mastodon... just a little in-joke I figured you should be aware of.
> 
> Ahh...memories.



 Hee.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 19, 2005)

Qasood, who has been silent up to now, speaks. *"I have no taste for hunting merrow.  Sure, they are near mindless, savage brutes, but I prefer true beasts.  Perhaps sabercat or grasshawks?  Few things are more dangerous than a grasshawk. Fast, dangerous, and nearly 8 feet tall with a beak nearly as large as a horse's head.  Now there is a quarry for a huntsman!"*


----------



## Snowelf (Aug 20, 2005)

*Baklava!*

*OOC: MMMM!  GOOD choice!!  And I'm back!! Game on!!*


----------



## DJMG (Aug 20, 2005)

Father Grimwald

*I'd love a chance to go hunting and freshen up on my skills - however I'm more of a talker than I am a killer.  Perhaps I could bore one of these creatures to death?* Grimwald says with a wink.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 20, 2005)

Qasood smiles broadly. *"Bore them? Nonsense.  Mesmerize them with tales of your travels so that we may strike from surprise?  Now that would be the trick!" * He laughs very loudly, then looks past Father Grimwald at the great doors.  *"Kija, my dear!  Welcome back.  You're just in time for dinner!  Please, come and sit!" *He claps his hands twice, very loudly.  A young Ransoori boy appears from seemingly nowhere with a goblet, plate, bowl, and silverware for her, setting the place with practiced speed.


----------



## Snowelf (Aug 21, 2005)

*Kija*

*"I'm so sorry that I am late. Are you sure it is all right? I thought I would have finished my errands before now, but...well, enough excuses. Don't allow me to interrupt the conversation. Hunting was it?"* 

Kija smiles at everyone as she sits and gives a nod of thanks to the Ransoori boy as he sets her place. 


OOC: DJ--did you get my email? And Hey ya MC! (wow, we have a DJ and a MC....hmmm....)


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 21, 2005)

Snowelf said:
			
		

> *Kija*OOC: DJ--did you get my email? And Hey ya MC! (wow, we have a DJ and a MC....hmmm....)




And now we will rock the mic.  Word.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 21, 2005)

Shivethi passes a carafe of chilled fruit juice to you. * "Yes.  We're planning a hunt for the benefit of Father Grimwald, in addition to many other things."*


----------



## Snowelf (Aug 21, 2005)

*Kija*

*"Thank you,Shivethi."*  Kija says, she looks over at Father Grimwald, trying to hide the slight sorrow on her face as best she can. *"I found some more books for you, Father Grimwald.  When you have finished with the others, let me know and I will have them delivered to you.  I am not a huge hunter, but I would certainly like to come along--unless it is a private hunt?"*


----------



## DJMG (Aug 21, 2005)

*Grimwald*


*A private hunt?  I hope not as I'd like for you to come as well.  Just one word of advice - don't get in front of me as my aim isn't the best!*
OOC 







> And now we will rock the mic. Word.



 I'm 37 - let's try to keep this in English, okay?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 21, 2005)

Shivethi nods, *"Of course! Kija must come!  Aya, as well, if she is so inclined.  Qasood and Panjati, also.  A pair of soldiers for security, and the porters.  The veldt is two days' ride from the city.  We will leave the morning after tomorrow.  Now, let's finish this delightful meal before the food gets cold and the wine gets warm.  The night is young, and we have much in store for our guests."*


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 21, 2005)

DJMG said:
			
		

> OOC  I'm 37 - let's try to keep this in English, okay?




Wait...you're Canadian..you must speak Canadianese and English is a second language for you, right?    

My son, who is unquestionably the smartest kid I've ever known (and I'm trying to be objective) can't get it through his head we speak English here.  He stills says "So if they come to America, do they have to learn American?" and such.  Oy.  Evidently, the accent makes English a whole 'nuther language to the Australians, the British, and anyone else.


----------



## DJMG (Aug 22, 2005)

Perhaps your son is right and you are mistaken


----------



## Snowelf (Aug 22, 2005)

OOC:Could be...??  His son_ is_ pretty smart.  He requested going to another preschool when he was little where the kids "spoke english" because he could not understand "toddler".... 

*Kija*

*"Excellent.  I very much look forward to it.  Aya, you are going to join us as well, aren't you? I can't imagine the hunt without you."*


----------



## MysticChick (Aug 22, 2005)

Snowelf said:
			
		

> OOC:Could be...??  His son_ is_ pretty smart.  He requested going to another preschool when he was little where the kids "spoke english" because he could not understand "toddler"....
> 
> *Kija*
> 
> *"Excellent.  I very much look forward to it.  Aya, you are going to join us as well, aren't you? I can't imagine the hunt without you."*



 Aya smiles.  *"It's been a very long time, but since my shore leave seems to be indefinate, I would love any diversion.  Shall we leave tomorrow, then?  Sunrise?"*


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 22, 2005)

DJMG said:
			
		

> Perhaps your son is right and you are mistaken




OOC: yeah, but I'll be damned if I let him know.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 22, 2005)

*"Not tomorrow, but the the next day before sunrise,"* Shivethi says to Aya. * "There are some things that I need to attend to before taking a holiday. Tomorrow I also hope that the two of you might take Father Grimwald on a tour of the city."*


----------



## Snowelf (Aug 22, 2005)

*Kija*


Kija's eyes sparkle devilishly and she looks over to Aya again.  *"A tour? I'm sure that can be arranged."*


----------



## DJMG (Aug 22, 2005)

*Grimwald*

With a laugh Grimwald interjects* "We're getting ahead of ourselves! Perhaps we should wait and see what sort of condition I'm in after this feast before I commit myself further!"*

_Why do I get the strange feeling that for the hundreth time I will wish my magic included a way to 'find your way back home' instantly?_

Grimwald continues to sample from the large array of food before him - taking great pains to attempt to sample at least a small portion of everything.

*Perhaps if time permits I might add a short rendition to the performance tonight?*

[EDIT Spell check doesn't work if you spell the WRONG word CORRECTLY!  )


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 22, 2005)

*"A man of many talents!"* Qasood exclaims.  *"Of course you may!"*

The rest of the dinner goes by with much laughter, stories and questions from the Ransoori about the lands to the north.  After about two hours, servants arrive to remove the dishes and leftover food.  The tables are moved to one side of the banquet room, and you are all ushered to the other side where dozens of beautifully stitched and beaded cushions are piled.  Low tables with bottles of wine and finger foods are placed among you.  Suddenly, the doors are flung open and a torrent of music played on a variety of drums, small cymbals, reedy horns and flutes, and stringed instruments floods the room.  Four women, dressed in loose fitting silken costumes enter ahead of the musicians, their bodies moving in time to the music.  As with all Ransoori, they have black hair, creamy skin, and jet black eyes.  From time to time, exotic scents seem fill the air, but strangely you don't "smell" it with your nostrils.  You just "register" them. Flickers of light at the edge of your vision and even the chiming of crystal bells also assail you, yet you neither truly "see" or "hear" them.

The women move like serpents, almost as if they had no spines.  Swaying and undulating to the complex rhythms played by the musicians, they are hypnotic.  The dance is a feast for the senses; at times you swear you can feel them caress your skin, though they never come closer than three feet to you.  Then, without warning, the music stops and the musicians and dancers all bow in unison, their hands pointing and eyes down, awaiting  your response.


----------



## MysticChick (Aug 22, 2005)

Aya applauds heartily, her dark eyes taking in the costumes _(or is it the bodies?)_ of the dancers appreciatively.  You see her wink in the direction of the musicians, but are not quite sure at whom.


----------



## Snowelf (Aug 22, 2005)

*Kija*

Kija sits comfortably with her thin legs crossed over each other in front of her.  She leans forward a bit as she watches the dancers and every now and then catches herself swaying along with the music.  

She checks Father Grimwald's expression from time to time to make sure he seems to be enjoying himself, and smiles to herself at the notice of Aya's wink.

_That girl..._ she thinks jovially.


----------



## DJMG (Aug 22, 2005)

*Grimwald*

Grimwald joins in Aya's hearty applause.  _That was truly magnificent!_  Continuing to applaud, Father Grimwald rises to his feet.  As the applause begins to die down, he attempts the 'Ransoori bow of respect' to the dancers.

"*Thank you for the amazing performance*" gushes Grimwald.

_I might not have been as facetious as I thought when I joked about surviving the night!_ Grimwald mused.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 22, 2005)

((to all)

Without warning, the musicians and the dancers begin again.  The dancers move as if they were the same person; each step, each gesture, each expression the same.  Their eyes have a distant look, as though gazing at something beyond the walls of the banquet hall, their faces serene and aloof.  The dance is simple, yet elegant.  So hypnotized by it you are almost surprised when the dancers lunge forward, grabbing your hands and pulling you onto the floor with them. Though you've never danced like this before, as soon as they touch you, you seem to know the steps.  Now whether your bodies are supple enough to perform them...


----------



## DJMG (Aug 22, 2005)

(OOC Survival +6!  

Detect Undead at will! 

Dex 14 - I *might* have a chance of not snapping like a twig! )
Father Grimwald attempts to join the dance to the best of his ability!


----------



## Snowelf (Aug 22, 2005)

OOC:: YEA!  Detect Undead!  You never know when he's gonna pull those out of his DM box. 

*Kija*

Kija's body flows easily with the dancer's moves, her limbs gently meld into the moves.  She is, however, a little confused by the uncustomary actions.  She looks at Aya for some sort of explaination, attempting not to let their guest see her worry.  

((What should I roll for that, Mr. DM?  Bluff?)


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 22, 2005)

OOC: To avoid falling down, breaking limbs, or general embarrassment, roll either Bluff, Perform (Dancing), or Dex checks: DC 12.


----------



## MysticChick (Aug 22, 2005)

21!  Aya is a dancin' fool!


----------



## Snowelf (Aug 23, 2005)

*Kija*

Dex 17, she's good, but she's no Aya!!


----------



## DJMG (Aug 23, 2005)

*Grimwald*

18 + 2 = 20!  Get down!


----------



## Snowelf (Aug 23, 2005)

OOC::Geezzzz....even Father Grimwald dances better than Kija!!


----------



## DJMG (Aug 23, 2005)

Some people have it, and some people don't!  Sorry you're one of the 'don'ts'


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 24, 2005)

After the dance, you are allowed to sit back down.  The players perform another number, the women continuing the dance.  This one is slow, the movements of the dancers taking several seconds to complete in some parts.   As they dance, they weave their arms and hands in patterns evoking long, flowered vines swaying in hot, humid breezes.  Their hips sway, calling to mind waves that crash on distant shores.  Sweat beads their faces and bare midriffs, the bangles and jewels that hang from their blouses, ears, ankles and wrists glimmer and catch the bright light in the hall, each tiny flash a different color of the rainbow and seemingly aimed directly in your eyes.  Expressionless, the women watch you with eyes half closed.  They dance among all of you, moving without sound or even apparent effort as the musicians play a gentle arrangement that fills you with longing and unfulfilled desire.  The billowing silken sleeves of the women brush your skin as they slowly twirl and sway around you, the scent of exotic flowers and musky, hot skin filling your nostrils.

Suddenly, you realize you and your hosts are the only ones in the room.  You have no recollection of the music ending or the dancers leaving.  Only the faint sounds of the city beyond the enclave walls filters into the banquet hall and the very faintest hiss of the oil lamps can be heard.


----------



## DJMG (Aug 24, 2005)

*Grimwald*


Detect undead at will!  Seriously!

Detect missing gold at will! Even more seriously!

IC

Grimwald clears his throat saying "*Most interesting.  Is this the normal result of the dance?*"


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 24, 2005)

You detect no undead, and your gold and any other belongings you have on your person are intact.  

Shivethi, smiles and says, *"Ahh, Father.  It's just the mesmerising beauty and power of Ransoori who are trained in the Discipline of the Open Mind? To those trained in this Art, what they feel you feel, what they want  you to feel you feel, and if you permit, what you feel they feel.  I hope you are not upset by their performance."*


----------



## DJMG (Aug 24, 2005)

*Grimwald*


*Upset?  No, not at all.  That was all just very much outside my normal realm of experience.  I see I am in for a great many surprises!*


----------



## Snowelf (Aug 24, 2005)

*Kija*

Feeling a little more like herself as the dancers have left, she looks around at everyone and smiles.  

*"That was pleasant everyone.  I could really go for some chocolate."*


----------



## DJMG (Aug 25, 2005)

*Grimwald*

Grimwald forces a laugh to release the tension. *CREATE CHOCOLATE! Now there's a spell that needs to be discovered!* he adds with a laugh.

Grimwald kneeds his lower back with his fist. *Somehow I think I'm going to regret joining in that dance come the dawn!*


----------



## Snowelf (Aug 25, 2005)

*Kija*

*"Create chocolate?!  Yes, I truly believe you may be onto something there, Father."* Kija says, her eyes warming with a geniune smile.  *"Shivethi, will there be any other festivities, this evening? Or is it time we retire?"*


_OOC:  I'll be gone most of tomorrow as it is my BIRTHDAY!  Woot!_


----------



## DJMG (Aug 25, 2005)

Snowelf said:
			
		

> _OOC: I'll be gone most of tomorrow as it is my BIRTHDAY! Woot!_




Please, at your age you should be at home by *8:00PM* LATEST! 

Oh and Happy Birthday!  

[edit - gave you an extra hour]


----------



## MysticChick (Aug 25, 2005)

Snowelf's birthday?  Is it?  Well, Happy Birthday!

Aya stretches as she rises from her cushions.  *"I do think I'll retire for the evening as well.  It was a long day and I certainly want to be fresh for tomorrow's tour.  If you'll pardon me..."* she bows, hands pointed down in the Ransoori fashion.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 25, 2005)

Shivethi and the other two men rise as well.  Panjati places his hands on his hips and bends back slightly, the sound of creaking joints clearly audible.  *"I'm too old for dancing. Far too old."* He laughs.  *"Good evening to you all.  I probably won't see you at breakfast, as I tend to eat at least one meal a day with the guards.  Father, I have truly enjoyed this evening, and I trust we will spend more time together on the hunt.  Good night."*

Qasood bows and says, *"Until tomorrow then.  Good food and good company.  This has been a wonderful evening."*  He turns, weaving just a bit, and leaves the room. Shivethi laughs slightly, shaking his head.

*"Qasood could never hold his wine.  He'll be less jovial at breakfast, I'll wager.  We'll have breakfast a half hour past sunrise, then the rest of the day you will be in the capable hands of Kija and Aya.  I have much to attend to, getting ready for the hunt as well as administrative duties.  If you will excuse me now, I believe my pillows are calling.  Father, thank you for indulging us tonight, and I pray you had an agreeable time." * Shivethi bows, and leaves the hall.


----------



## DJMG (Aug 25, 2005)

Grimwald


Grimwald returns the bow.  "*I had a wonderful time, thank you for staging this for my benefit.  See you at breakfast then.*"
Grimwald turns to the remaining ladies "*Old fashioned of me, I know, but do either of you need an escort back to your lodgings?*"  _Though I get the feeling they would be the ones looking after me if there was trouble!_


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 26, 2005)

Sorry for the slowness of updates... I'll try to get something on the board this afternoon.


----------



## Snowelf (Aug 26, 2005)

*Kija*

*"Father, I would certainly accept an escort to my room."   *Kija replies, a warm smile on her face.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 27, 2005)

Guys...I'm feeling pretty craptacular.  I'll try to post later today.  Sorry for the delays.


----------



## MysticChick (Aug 28, 2005)

Aya smiles.  *"That will not be necessary, Father.  My thanks." *  She turns and walks gracefully from the room, but not before reaching out to run her fingers along the collar of a handsome musician.  Mere moments after her exit, the young man stands and follows.


----------



## DJMG (Aug 29, 2005)

MysticChick said:
			
		

> Aya smiles.  *"That will not be necessary, Father.  My thanks." *  She turns and walks gracefully from the room, but not before reaching out to run her fingers along the collar of a handsome musician.  Mere moments after her exit, the young man stands and follows.




[OOC Shouldn't that require a charisma check?   

and poor Cal isn't feeling well    - detect undead!    ]


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 29, 2005)

Look...he's a musician.  A woman comes on to him.  It's automatic.  I used to work with musicians.  Trust me on this. 

I'm gonna throw sooooooo many undead at you when you least expect it. 

Post coming later today.  I promise!


----------



## Snowelf (Aug 29, 2005)

_I'm gonna throw sooooooo many undead at you when you least expect it. _  

Great DJ!  Look what you did!!  

--off to purchase wand of polymorph that turns all undead into chocolate cake.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 29, 2005)

The next morning, which comes all too early it seems, each of you are awakened by a soft knocking at the doors to your rooms.  "Breakfast is being served in one half hour.  If you wish to use the bathing house, it is ready."

The bathing house is a small, low-roofed building joined to the main compound by a lattice-walled walkway.  Inside, it is sectioned off into 6 small chambers with, each with a sunken tub lined with blue and green tiles.  The water is steaming and fragrant. An attendent waits in each room, and explains how to add more hot or cold water via a set of clay pipes that hang over one end of the tub.  Leaving you with towels and bars of sweet smelling soap, they wait outside each of the bathing chambers if you need assistance.


----------



## MysticChick (Aug 29, 2005)

Aya stumbles into the bath house and mumbles her thanks to the waiting attendant.  She disappears into one of the stalls but reappears momentarily to ask for some chilled wine to be brought...quickly.


----------



## DJMG (Aug 29, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I'm gonna throw sooooooo many undead at you when you least expect it.




Then we need fear no undead!  I ALWAYS expect undead!   



			
				DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> The next morning, which comes all too early it seems




err, shouldn't you have made Aya roleplay out her evening?  I'd be curious what kind of rolls would be required.... Dex?  Con?  Str?  Knowledge: Kama Sutra?  Saving Throw: Disease

whatever, I guess you're the DM...


----------



## MysticChick (Aug 30, 2005)

Nope.  Gotta keep it PG.


----------



## DJMG (Aug 30, 2005)

*Father Grimwald*
Grimwald enters the bath, relaxing and rejoicing in the fragrant waters.  _"I'm glad I did things in moderation last night"_ he thinks to himself.  A twinge in his back forces him to add "_except for the dancing_!"

Clean, refreshed and revitalized Grimwald prepares to face the day!

[OOC Grimwald only cast 'Detect Poison' yesterday - I trust we'll take it as read that he did the brief meditation required to recharge that level before retiring last night - if that's not the case, then he'll do it now, but I think I'd rather go with the 'before bed' patern.]


DETECT UNDEAD!

Actually, I just realized that DETECT UNDEAD at will is completely inferior to DETECT EVIL at will.  I mean, undead are evil too, so it's not a huge 'heads up'.  C'est la vie!




> Nope. Gotta keep it PG.



 I'm a parent!  Are you saying you need my guidance?  Now I'm REALLY confused!


----------



## Snowelf (Aug 30, 2005)

*Kija*

Kija, finished with her bath, is now clothed in a beautiful sparkling gold pants and a tight fitting shirt cinched at the waist and a squared neckline which shows her tanned shoulders and slender neck.  Her hair is pulled back tightly in small bun with bits of her black hair spit out here and there. She is wearing a sturdy looking pair of sandals, strapped tightly to her feet with thick bands of black material.   

*"No oils,"*  she says waving her hand at the attendant.  *"I don't want to be a jinx to the hunt." * 

She exits the bathhouse and heads for the promise of breakfast, though she is still so full from the night before, she has no idea how she will be able to consume more food.


----------



## MysticChick (Aug 30, 2005)

Aya appears at the breakfast table, dressed in an embroidered, white silk blouse with billowing sleeves, loose, calf-length pantaloons, a scarlet silk sash, and tooled leather sandals.  Her long, black hair hangs straight down her back, and is held back from her face by a simple ebony hair ornament.  Her wrists are adorned with tinkling silver bracelets and a sparkling silver chain encircles her right ankle. She gratefully downs another goblet of chilled wine and then, hesitantly, takes up her fork.  After making sure that the meal will stay down, she begins to eat more heartily.  At last, she turns to Father Grimwald.  *"I trust you slept well, Father?  I am looking forward to showing you the city today.  I think we should start with the museum, unless you have something else in mind?"*


----------



## DJMG (Aug 30, 2005)

*Father Grimwald*

Grimwald arrives at breakfast a moment after the ladies.  He greats them with a friendly smile and a sweeping bow.  

*"I'm sorry I was late, I got caught up in one of the history books"*

Grimwald is dressed very plainly, wearing a simple, mid-calf length robe tied in the middle with a belt made of woven rope.  While simple in design, the robe is a quality garment and if you look closely you notice it has a hint of a pale blue design that complements Grimwald's eyes.  On his feet are a pair of simple, unadorned sandals.  It is clear these sandals have served Father Grimwald well over a great many miles.

*"I must say you ladies are both finely dressed!  I am fortunate I own very few clothes so I have few choices to make in the morning!"* he adds with a wink.

*"As to the tour, I belileve I am at your mercy.  I am sure a tour of the village rock pile would be enjoyable given my tour guides"*

[There, gave myself a fitting .sig, which of course won't show up until I post again   ]


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 30, 2005)

While at breakfast, a servant enters and informs you Shivethi sends his regrets that he won't be joining you.  Urgent business in the city demands his attention, but he wishes you a pleasant and fruitful day and he will see you at dinner.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 31, 2005)

Hey kids!  Sorry for the weak post-fu lately... not really been feeling too spiffy.  I promise that this afternoon or this evening my post-fu will be strong and you will feel its power.


----------



## Snowelf (Aug 31, 2005)

*Kija*

Looking a bit worried, *"I wonder what his urgent business is?" * as she holds her ornately molded glass up to be filled.


----------



## DJMG (Aug 31, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Hey kids!  Sorry for the weak post-fu lately... not really been feeling too spiffy.  I promise that this afternoon or this evening my post-fu will be strong and you will feel its power.




You should really stop eating Guinea Pigs!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 1, 2005)

DJMG said:
			
		

> You should really stop eating Guinea Pigs!




But they're soooo gooood... you can put 3 or 4 on stick and bbq them!

I may not get a post up tonight.  I had a really unpleasant to describe procedure done to a toe by the doctor today, and while the local anesthesia is a Godsend, it's now worn off and I hurt like crazy.  If the Vicodin does what it's supposed to, I'll post up something.


----------



## DJMG (Sep 1, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> If the Vicodin does what it's supposed to, I'll post up something.




If the Vicodin does what it's supposed too, your post wouldn't make any sense anyways   

Just take it easy and I hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Snowelf (Sep 2, 2005)

Your sig is perfect, DJMG.  I Love it.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 2, 2005)

Breakfast is a much lighter meal than the one you had the night before.  Rice sweetened with cream and cinnamon, tangy-sweet orange juice, boiled eggs, and very spicy fried sweet potatoes.  The talk is light and breezy, though Aya seems hard pressed to keep up at times.

To Father Grimwald:

One thing keeps nagging at the back of your mind.  In the Ransoori history books you were given, no name or location is ever given for their homeland.  Any passages that might allude to such have been carefully hidden with ink or even cut  out entirely.  What you have learned is this; The Ransoori fled another home after being conquered by an inhuman invader who had managed to completely shroud the realm in total darkness.  Bringing their own slaves, the Edanji and the Buil, they set about rebuilding their civilization in the unnamed homeland "not" mentioned in the books.

After only a hundred years, a massive campaign of expansion and conquest began.  Emperor Sanmuk I led hordes of Buil infantry into what is now the Amber Kingdoms.  Bolstered by the hideous necromantic magic of his wizards and the deadly blades of his psychic warriors, the armies of Sanmuk were  unstoppable.  After a series of wars that lasted less than twenty years, the Ransoori Empire was founded with its seat in Unkhoor, today regarded as the greatest and oldest human city in the world.

After a reign of nearly a thousand years, the Ransoori were overthrown by a peasant uprising led by a former gladiator slave named Daor'Meti.  In short order, the decadent and corrupt empire, not having to fight a war in centuries, was caught offguard and the subjugated peoples overthrew their overlords.  The surviving Ransoori fled westward, where they encountered the elvish peoples (whom they had never been able to conquer) and suffered even greater losses as they fought their way through their lands to disappear somewhere in the west beyond the Elfinwild.  For 800 years now, the very word "Ransoori" has often been enough to get the mentioner lynched.

During this entire time, the Ransoori who remained in their homeland gradually gave up their warlike ways and began to seek more spiritual and enlightened paths.  While the followers and descendents of Sanmuk built an empire on the bones of conquered peoples, they decided to cut off all ties with them.  Gradually, they passed from the memory of their own people, though they kept up with world affairs through spies and scrying.  Deciding to not risk an invasion by the vengeful former subjects of their brethren, their kings mandated that they have no contact with the outside world.

And so it remained until about fifteen years ago, when a new king (Sudoon II) took the throne.  Deciding his people had become stagnant and complacent, he and his ministers organized very small trading and diplomatic missions to the Amber Kingdoms, where information indicated the hatred and fear toward the ancient Ransoori was not quite so prevalent as in the northern lands like Kelvesiin and Kusoonoor.  It is the hope of the modern Ransoori that eventually they one day they can completely open up to the "world outside".  But until that time comes, caution is the order of the day.


----------



## Snowelf (Sep 2, 2005)

*Kija*

In a stiffled yawn to hide her sleepiness, Kija scoops up a small bite of her rice letting the sweetness of it flood her mouth.  This was Kija's favorite breakfast.  She reached for the cinnamon, carefully sprinkling on a bit more and then turning the rice over in her bowl slowly as not to spill any stray grains out of the bowl. The milk inside turns a spiced beige color.

*"The museum...yes...I think that is an excellent idea."* Kija remarks.


----------



## DJMG (Sep 2, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> To Father Grimwald:
> 
> One thing keeps nagging at the back of your mind.  <snip>




Er, which part of that is nagging at the back of my mind?

[OOC Sense DM motive:  natural 1 ]


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 2, 2005)

Sorry...I was pretty tired when I posted that... the part about how they never mention the location of their homeland.  The rest was just stuff I meant to tell you earlier while you read the history books.


----------



## Snowelf (Sep 3, 2005)

Cal: 

OOC: Do Aya(especially Aya) and Kija know the homeland? Or all we all in the dark?


----------



## DJMG (Sep 3, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Sorry...I was pretty tired when I posted that... the part about how they never mention the location of their homeland.  The rest was just stuff I meant to tell you earlier while you read the history books.




No worries.  I've already figured out they are undead from Uranus.   

Yeah, I'm tired too, that's it!

Game On!

Grimwald again partakes lightly in the meal.  Patting his belly he comments to no one in particular "*Got to watch that middle age spread!*"

Standing up, Grimwald tightens the belt about his waist and says "*I am more than ready to see your museum now!*"

[wow, I can't believe I spelled 'waist' waste    ]


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 3, 2005)

Snowelf said:
			
		

> Cal:
> 
> OOC: Do Aya(especially Aya) and Kija know the homeland? Or all we all in the dark?




Kija does not, Aya has been there once, but is oathbound not to reveal its name or location.


----------



## Snowelf (Sep 3, 2005)

OOC:
Well noted, Cal. 

And DJMG, you did say you were tired...which is the excuse I am going with currently as my eyes will not stay open and I typed each word in this sentence wrong like a hundred times before it came out right....


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 3, 2005)

As soon as you finish your meal, the servants appear to take away your dishes and leftovers.  Making your way through the compound gate, you find yourselves on the dusty, early morning street of Hafar.  Already, people are going about their business; probably to get as much done as they can before the heat of the day fully arrives.  You wind your way through narrow, crooked streets lined with brightly colored stalls whose proprieters hawk everything from delicate items made from intricately wrought glass of every hue to carpets whose patterns seem to tell stories in their weave.  The sights, sounds, and scents of every possible tradegood imaginable is almost overwhelming. 

After about twenty minutes, you arrive at a two story building, its walls beautifully decorated in detailed mosaics depicting people engaged in various academic pursuits.  On the left side of the entrance is the image of a turbaned man peering through a long golden tube at the moon.  On the right is the image of another man in similar dress holding an open scroll in one hand and indicating it with the other, as if to draw attention to what is drawn on it.  Closer inspection shows the illustration to be a burning lamp.

Passing through the heavy double doors, you enter a wide foyer, with two passages leading off at slight angles to the right and left.  The wall that divides the two hallways bears a huge polished brass plaque.  Upon it you can read the date of the museum's founding some two hundred years before, the name of the Farszyi king who commissioned the construction of the museum, and the names of his ministers and viziers.  The left passage, according to the plaque, leads to the rooms where art and literature is contained, the right to the science, military, and exploration exhibits are displayed.


----------



## DJMG (Sep 4, 2005)

*Father Grimwald*

*"Wow - I am faced with a difficult choice already!"* exclaimed Grimwald.  "*While I have a great interest in the sciences, I think I might learn more about your people by visiting the art and literature sections first, if that is alright with you both."*


----------



## MysticChick (Sep 4, 2005)

Aya grins.  *"Of course, Father.  Whatever you like.  There are some lovely nudes and statues in the East wing."*

Btw, I have a blog going, if anyone is interested.  The URL is:  www.tamelaj.blogspot.com


----------



## DJMG (Sep 6, 2005)

*Father Grimwald*

"*Lead on!*"


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 7, 2005)

Before you take your first step toward the exhibit hall, you hear the sound of many people screaming and shouting in the street outside.  Mixed in the din you can make out the cries of, "Who are you?  Why are you doing this?!"


----------



## Snowelf (Sep 7, 2005)

*Kija*


*"What's going on out there?  Do you hear that?"*  Kija asks looking past them and trying to see outside.

_Unable to access my spot check at the moment, due to child sitting on lap.  Will post that later..._


----------



## MysticChick (Sep 8, 2005)

Aya pulls two curved knives from  her sash and sprints toward the door, elbowing patrons out of her way.


----------



## DJMG (Sep 8, 2005)

Great, I left my weapons in my other pants! 

*Father Grimwald*

Grimwald follows Aya out the door, trying to keep a safe distance as he is completely unarmed.  Grimwald tried to ascertain what is going on at the earliest opportunity and looks to see if there is anyone injured.  "*And I was so looking forward to the nudes*" he mutters.

[OOC Spot 9 (roll) + 2 = 11]


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 8, 2005)

Following Aya through the throng gathering around the museum entrance, you look into the street to see a man standing over the bloody and struggling form of another man in the hot, dusty street.  A sobbing woman is being held back by a member of the crowd, as the man is brandishing a long curved sword all around at the mob.


----------



## DJMG (Sep 8, 2005)

Sadly, in addition to his weapons, Grimwald has left his character sheet on his work computer.  I'll just wing it.


*Father Grimwald*

[OOC Grimwald will speak the correct language for the sword wielding man, assuming he knows it]

Grimwald slowly approaches the sword wielding man - arms spread open to clearly show he has no weapons and no armor.  When he get's close enough [assuming someone doesn't smoke him beforehand] Grimwald directly addresses the man in a calm reassuring tone.  "*Be at peace, my son.  Lay down your weapons and allow me to tend to the injured woman.  I mean you no harm.  Allow me to help you.*"

OOC Don't know what to roll or what my bonuses are, but guessing it's somehow Charisma based my roll is 19 (roll) + 3 (charisma) + ?


----------



## MysticChick (Sep 9, 2005)

Aya goes stealth down the steps of the museum, trying to stay unnoticed as she circles behind the armed man.  Move silently check: 15 + 3 = 18!  Woot!  I am like the wind!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 10, 2005)

The man fixes his gaze on Father Grimwald.  He stops swinging the sword about, but he does not lower it, either.  All attention is diverted by Grimwald's voice, and he appears unaware of Aya.

Kija, please give me a spot check.


----------



## MysticChick (Sep 10, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> The man fixes his gaze on Father Grimwald.  He stops swinging the sword about, but he does not lower it, either.  All attention is diverted by Grimwald's voice, and he appears unaware of Aya.
> 
> Kija, please give me a spot check.



 Of course he is unaware.  I am like the wind!


----------



## Snowelf (Sep 10, 2005)

Do I see the wind? LOL!! _Spot:  10 + 5 = 15_

Kija feels a breeze blow past her and when she looks around, neither Aya nor Father Grimwald are with her.  She decides she best get herself out to the street just in case.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 10, 2005)

From the museum steps, you can see Aya moving around and behind the swordsman.  Father Grimwald is speaking to him, and he appears to be paying him rapt attention.  Across the small plaza, you see a tall man watching the spectacle in the street.  He's dressed very well, with a creamy colored aba (the long shirt that hangs almost to his ankles) and a dark red turban.  Unlike the rest of the crowd, however, he's not shouting or jostling for a better view.  If anything, he appears almost bored, a slight smirk on his face.  Moving his hands in a subtle fashion, he turns and fades into the crowd.  

The man with the sword seems to stagger a bit, and his guard drops.


----------



## Snowelf (Sep 10, 2005)

*Kija * 

Kija gasps and takes off through the crowd in an attempt to tail him.  She pushes quickly through people while trying to survey out an idea of what direction he went.  She bumps by a young man with a monkey on his shoulder as it chatters angrily at her.

*"Excuse me Mr. Monkey," *  she calls, finally breaking from the crowd in the street.  She quickly scans stucco buildings with colorful stretched awnings and iron guarded steps.  She puts her hand out to steady her gaze against the woven bark of a palm tree that is swaying tenderly in the breeze and scowls.  Close by there is a man peddling a large stack of azure colored carpets.

*"Excuse me, did you happen to see a tall gentleman wearing a cream colored aba and a red turban come this way?"*


----------



## MysticChick (Sep 12, 2005)

Aya steps out of the crowd.  Placing the tip of one dagger to his kidney and the edge of the other to his throat she whispers, "Come now, brother.  You don't need that anymore.  Drop it."

Intimidate  13 + 1 = 14


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 12, 2005)

OOC: The ENW boards were down for awhile last night, so I asked Snowelf to make a search check via chat.  She rolled a 20.

IC: Kija spots a dark red turban dodging and weaving through the crowd, turning down a narrow side street.

To Aya:
The man gasps, and the pungent smell of urine fills your nostrils.  He drops the sword, hoarsely whispering, "Please, I have no money.  Do not kill me like you have this poor man at my feet."


----------



## Snowelf (Sep 12, 2005)

*Kija*

Attempting to trail the man, but remain unnoticed, Kija stays back aways while keeping that red turban in sight. 

_I hope I am not following the wrong hat,_ she thinks.


----------



## DJMG (Sep 12, 2005)

*Grimwald*

As the man drops his sword Grimwald rushes up to the fallen woman.  Unable to tell at a glance whether she's alive or dead Grimwald can't take any chances. Pushing aside the noise of the crowd and the pleas of the urine soaked man in front of him, he gathers his thoughts and summons the healing spirit from within himself channeling it into the bleeding woman.  "*I hope I'm not too late*" he laments.

[OOC Cure Light Wounds 1d8 + 1 per level]: 6 (rolled) + 1 (level) + 1 (healing domain) = 8 hp cured.]

[EDITED For gender correction - what can I say, I hadn't had a coffee yet!    ]


----------



## MysticChick (Sep 12, 2005)

OOC:  DJMG, the wounded person is male.  

Aya steps delicately away from the puddling urine.  She with her foot, she moves the man's sword out of reach, watching him closely all the time.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 12, 2005)

Kija:  
You're able, with a little difficulty, to keep up with the man in the red turban.  He has slowed down a bit, and appears more relaxed than before.

Grimwald and Aya:
The man seems clearly confused and on the verge of panic.  His eyes are wild and frightened, and he keeps looking from Aya and her daggers to the wounded man on the ground, then at the crowd, especially the shrieking woman being restrained by a couple of men at the edge of the circle.  

The wounded man is alive, and after Grimwald's ministrations, tries to sit up.  His face is twisted in anger, and he begins shouting at the man who attacked him. He leaps to his feet, and lunges at him.  (Initiative 15)

Roll Initiatives.


----------



## DJMG (Sep 12, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Roll Initiatives.




7 (roll) + 2 = 9


----------



## MysticChick (Sep 13, 2005)

Aya Init:  13 + 3 = 16!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 13, 2005)

Aya, you have the initiative.  The wounded man is enraged, ignoring the cries of the woman at the edge of the circle.  She breaks free from the people holding her, and she dashes forward toward all of you, weeping and shouting incoherently.  The wounded man is clearly trying to kill his attacker, who seems totally confused.


----------



## MysticChick (Sep 13, 2005)

Aya trips the enraged man as he lunges....hopefully.  Rolled 19!  Woot!  Plus STR = 20 , or Plus DEX = 22!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 13, 2005)

The man falls down, cursing.  The woman falls on him, sobbing.  The now disarmed and dripping attacker decides he's had enough, and tries to make a break for it.  

Initiative: 5


----------



## MysticChick (Sep 14, 2005)

Woot!  Natural 20!  23 total, baby!   Good dice!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 14, 2005)

OOC:  I'll post the results of this round tomorrow, gang.  After that, posting will be sparse until Sunday.  My son's and wife's birthdays are Wednesday and Friday respectively, with his party actually taking place Saturday.  So I'll be busy herding a bunch of 12 year olds.


----------



## Snowelf (Sep 14, 2005)

Kija

Kija begins to wonder if following this guy further is such a wise idea.  She however can not stop pacing after the mysterious acting fellow, and her curious feet disobey her debating brain.  

_Only a bit more, then I'll turn back,_ she thinks.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 14, 2005)

Grimwald and Aya:  What are your actions?  The attacker is trying to get away, the woman is a sobbing mess, and the wounded man is trying to get up off the ground and shrug the woman off his shoulders.

Kija:  The red turbaned man enters a small arched doorway, and leaves the street.


----------



## MysticChick (Sep 15, 2005)

Aya leaps at the man attempting to flee, trying to tackle him.  7 +1 = 8.  Feh.


----------



## DJMG (Sep 15, 2005)

*Father Grimwald*

Father Grimwald yells at the man he has just healed "*What on Earth are you trying to man?  I didn't bring you back from the brink of death so that you could try to die again!*"

Grimwald will try and calm the wounded man down while assisting the woman in restraining him.
[OOC herding 12 year olds?  Good luck, easier herding worms! 

For my son's 12th birthday we had a Magic:the Gathering Tournament for him and his friends at the local shop   Never too young to create another geek   ]


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 15, 2005)

OOC:
No M:tG fans here, though my son told me yesterday (his bday) that he no longer thinks Yu-Gi-Oh is cool and wants to get rid of all his cards.  He has begun to join the D&D sessions, and knows the rules better than some of the veteran players.


----------



## Snowelf (Sep 15, 2005)

*weeps joyfully...there's another one for our side.

--mother of two future gaming geeks 
((though I believe my son's destiny is to bridge the gap between geeks and jocks))


*Kija*

Wanting to continue on, but knowing now that her cover is getting slim and anyone could walk by to see her listening at a door, she causally walks near and around the building to find if she can hear anything through an open window or door, by chance.  Then she will head back to the market to find Aya and Father G.


----------



## DJMG (Sep 15, 2005)

Snowelf said:
			
		

> *weeps joyfully...there's another one for our side.
> 
> --mother of two future gaming geeks
> ((though I believe my son's destiny is to bridge the gap between geeks and jocks))




The chosen one who shall return balance?


----------



## Snowelf (Sep 15, 2005)

I believe so.  I just named him the "good guy" star wars name.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 19, 2005)

Sorry it's taken so long to post, gang.  Birthday madness + migraine = distraction.





			
				DJMG said:
			
		

> *Father Grimwald*
> 
> Father Grimwald yells at the man he has just healed "*What on Earth are you trying to man?  I didn't bring you back from the brink of death so that you could try to die again!*"
> 
> Grimwald will try and calm the wounded man down while assisting the woman in restraining him.




Evidently, your words break through his rage, and he collapses, breathing heavily.  He kisses the woman softly, and looks at you. * "Thank you, stranger.  My life is yours as payment for your service."*





			
				MysticChick said:
			
		

> Aya leaps at the man attempting to flee, trying to tackle him.  7 +1 = 8.  Feh.




You grab his sleeve, but the soft cotton tears away in your hand as he bolts from you.  He doesn't get very far, however, as a pair of men in the crowd tackle him and bring him to the ground.  





			
				Snowelf said:
			
		

> Wanting to continue on, but knowing now that her cover is getting slim and anyone could walk by to see her listening at a door, she causally walks near and around the building to find if she can hear anything through an open window or door, by chance.  Then she will head back to the market to find Aya and Father G.




You hear nothing; the street noise is too much to make out any sounds through the heavy wooden door.  The windows are shuttered, as well, in spite of the oppressive early morning heat.


----------



## Snowelf (Sep 19, 2005)

*Kija * 

Kija shrugs at no one in particular.  

_Some tour of the city this turned out to be. The best thing I guess for now is to return to Aya and Father Grimwald and let them know what I saw.  At least I was able to follow him without being caught and we can always watch the place, or set up a post to do it if need be._

Kija heads back down the street the way she came.  She kicks a little stone in the street as she walks absentmindedly as she tries to make sense of why the man had possibly been acting so strangely.


----------



## MysticChick (Sep 19, 2005)

Aya regains her footing and advances on the men holding the would-be killer.  Tossing her hair out of her eyes, she gestures for them to bring the man back into the circle.
*"Not so fast, brother. You've had your dance, now you must pay the fiddler."*


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 21, 2005)

Snowelf said:
			
		

> *Kija *
> 
> Kija shrugs at no one in particular.
> 
> ...




Just as you turn the corner, you hear the door the man entered open again.  



			
				MysticChick said:
			
		

> Aya regains her footing and advances on the men holding the would-be killer.  Tossing her hair out of her eyes, she gestures for them to bring the man back into the circle.
> *"Not so fast, brother. You've had your dance, now you must pay the fiddler."*




The men bring him forward, and it's obvious he is terrified.  He keeps muttering, *"Don't hurt me, don't hurt me."*


----------



## MysticChick (Sep 24, 2005)

Aya looks to Father Grimwald.  *"You know, Father.  For a would-be murderer, this one does not seem to have much of a backbone."*


----------



## DJMG (Sep 26, 2005)

*Father Grimwald*

Grimwald replies "*I agree.  This lad doesn't seem up to killing a sheep for dinner, much 
less another person.  As a newcommer here, I don't want to overstep my bounds, but clearly this isn't adding up.*"

Turning to the crowd Grimwald asks "*In the interest of justice, is there anyone here who can give a first hand account of what transpired here, apart for the interested parties?*


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 28, 2005)

A man carrying several large fish on a stringer steps forward.  *"I saw it.  This man-" *he points to the very nervous man Aya is holding still-*"ran past me carrying the sword.  He said nothing, and his eyes seemed hollow and lifeless.  Like these fish."*


----------



## Snowelf (Sep 28, 2005)

*Kija*

Kija freezes on the spot.  Then in haste of covering her own supicious action, she fakes a sneeze to try and cover her sudden stop.  She then attempts to cast a casual "aftersneeze" glance up at the door in observation.

  Kija's new character sheet: http://www.sylnae.net/3eprofiler/view.php?id=2353


----------



## MysticChick (Oct 5, 2005)

Aya looks to the man and woman on the ground.  *"Do you know the man who attacked you?"*


----------

